# Is my cockatiel sick or lazy? :(



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

Since I got Oli, he/she (sex unknown until DNA test- but I believe may be female) has never really been interactive. She doesn't sing/chirp, run around, or play with any toys (other than chewing a rope ladder). The only time she makes noise is when she SCREAMS to get out of her cage (despite that I usually let her out for 6-10 hours a day!)

Anyway, the past few days she has appeared very lethargic. No matter where she perches, she gets cosy and often falls asleep (with head turned into her back). The only thing I can think of is that I upgraded her to a larger cage a couple of days ago, and it's affected her behaviour- possibly stressed her out?

She has become very clingy with me as well, she'll chose to fly to my shoulder no matter where I put her down, yet she still bites sometimes. She just seems very hormonal/moody recently.

I know it's always recommended to visit a vet when illness is suspected, but I'm ashamed to say that right now I really can't afford to take her  unless somebody informs me that I need to go urgently then of course I'll take her.
I just wanted to check on the forum if anybody had any suggestions that might put my mind at ease.

She's approx 5 months old, and I've had her for 2 months. And like I said, she's always been a quiet, chilled out bird since I got her. The only change is that she's relaxing more often, and bites when I try to move her. 


Other than what I've mentioned, she appears very healthy. She grinds her beak, flies from her cage to me, she perches like normal in her cage (she doesn't sit on the floor which i've heard is another sign of illness) and she's eating just fine.


Any advice is much appreciated!


I've attached 3 photos which were taken within 10 minutes of each other, that show her getting sleepy/cosy as soon as she perches in different places.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is she molting? That can cause them to be very sleepy.


----------



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> Is she molting? That can cause them to be very sleepy.


I think she had her first molt a couple of days ago. There were feathers everywhere for about 2 days and she shed a few tail and crest feathers. Was that a molt?


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds like she might be molting, then. This added to the fact that babies sleep a lot anyway might be your answer.

Is she eating/pooping OK? There's nothing new keeping her up at night, is there?

As for the clinginess, she's probably bonded to you over the past couple of months


----------



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> Sounds like she might be molting, then. This added to the fact that babies sleep a lot anyway might be your answer.
> 
> Is she eating/pooping OK? There's nothing new keeping her up at night, is there?
> 
> As for the clinginess, she's probably bonded to you over the past couple of months



Ohh do they?? I presumed babies should be more active because they're young, so thats added to my worries  

Yeah shes eating just fine, a good mix of pellets and seeds with the odd few treats. Ive not seen any differences in her droppings, or frequency of droppings either 

Ahh hopefully its just because of the molt then 
I'll keep an eye on her over the next few days


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

One foot tucked up (like in the one photo) is an indication that a bird it comfy and content rather than sick. She's adorable, by the way!


----------



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> One foot tucked up (like in the one photo) is an indication that a bird it comfy and content rather than sick. She's adorable, by the way!



Yeah I thought that  aw thanks!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

My cockatiel is way more lazy then that! I think the bird is fine. He/she is really adorable, by the way!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

bro dj i also have a breeding pair which is too lazy


----------

